# Do I really have IBS?



## cisforcarley (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm 13 and I've been having diarrhea for and some constipation for a few months, but I have had regular stools. But now my symptoms are getting worse, not its just diarrhea everyday. It's tearing me apart! And anything I eat from the morning to 12:00pm just "runs" right through me. And I can't go back to school like this.







My oherr symptoms are: Gassiness, stomach ache, crampiness, urge to have a bowel movement, and not feeling like its all gone. I really need help. And then I need to tell my mom, uh, then I'm not sure if my peditrician will diagnose me.


----------



## cisforcarley (Jul 21, 2007)

cisforcarley said:


> I'm 13 and I've been having diarrhea and some constipation for a few months, but I have had regular stools. But now my symptoms are getting worse, now its just diarrhea everyday. It's tearing me apart! And anything I eat from the morning to 12:00pm just "runs" right through me. And I can't go back to school like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cisforcarley (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry, I needed to change somethings up. The second one is correct.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

How severe is the pain? Do you ever see any blood?It really does sound like IBS to me. You really should tell your parents (one of them at least) and see a doctor. In my experience, my pediatrician was a lot more useful than any of the GPs that I saw, but that was probably because he was also a gastroenterologist.Specialists *FTW*.I'm 13 too by the way. I got IBS when I was 12, so I can relate.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah that sounds pretty much like your usual IBS.It's important to tell your mum, she'll be understanding. Go to your doctor about it, you'll probably need some tests done to rule out anything more severe but i'm pretty sure it's IBS. Don't worry, there are loads of meds out there. Some help better than others, it depends on the individual but you really need to go to the doctor and get the ball rolling. Keeping everything locked up won't help.Everyone on here knows how you feel, so post anytime you have anything on your mind.


----------

